# Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg



## lehrer70 (29. Juli 2012)

In Duisburg werden wieder Babywaller bis 5cm von Zajac verkauft. Preis 2,99€ Stück. Schöne Tiere fürs Aquarium, da diese Trockenfutter gewohnt sind.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Hi,

erstmal vielen Dank für diese Information, aber wenn du __ Waller schreibst, dann denke ich sofort an den Europäischen Flusswels (Silurus glanis) und der kann unter sehr guten Bedingungen 2,5m lang werden und 120kg schwer. Also dieser Fisch ist nichts für ein Aquarium. Der würde nicht mal in das grösste selbstgebaute Raumaquarium mit 50.000L im Haus passen. Auch für den Teich ist der Fisch definitiv nicht geeignet, da er zu gross wird und Fleisch braucht als Nahrung. 

Aber wenn ich lese das diese Trockenfutter gewohnt sind, dann meinst du wahrscheinlich ganz andere "Waller" und zwar solche die klein bleiben, L-__ Wels möglicherweise?


----------



## lehrer70 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Tatsächlich handelt es sich um Silurus Glanis, der bis 2,5m und mehr erreichen könnte. Das sich so ein Tier nicht für eine Daueraquariumhaltung eignet, müsste jedem klar sein. Im 500L Becken habe ich schon Tiere bis 35cm erfolgreich und unproblematisch gehalten. Diese Größe erreichen diese nach relativ kurzer Zeit, gute Fütterung vorausgesetzt.
Da es sich um Zuchtwaller handelt, sind diese Pelletfütterung gewohnt.

Anschließend wurde der Fisch im Fischteich eines Kollegen ausgegliedert (1000qm Fläche).


----------



## Matzl (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Ich sags jetzt mal direkt raus.

__ Waller gehören in keinen Gartenteich und schon gar nicht in ein Aquarium. 

mfg


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Hallo,
bin aus dem Urlaub zurück.


> Ich sags jetzt mal direkt raus.


Ich auch:
Als alter Aquarianer muß ich sagen, nach außen hin ist Zoo-Zajac ein ordentlich geführter Laden, aber eben doch ein Händler der verkaufen möchte und muß.
Wer sich jedoch ein bischen mit Fischen auskennt , wird von allein drauf kommen das __ Waller in einem Gartenteich wie groß auch immer nichts zu suchen haben.

Das müßte ein verantwortungsvoller "Händler" auch wissen und weitergeben!!!


----------



## Teichmen (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*



lehrer70 schrieb:


> In Duisburg werden wieder Babywaller bis 5cm von Zajac verkauft. Preis 2,99€ Stück. Schöne Tiere fürs Aquarium, da diese Trockenfutter gewohnt sind.



Geht ja überhaupt nicht, und dann noch bei Za....:evil

Wer es mag


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Hi,

ist immer interessant, bei selten gehaltenen heimischen Fische wie __ Waller, __ Hecht ect wird sofort laut aufgeschrien "geht gar nicht im Teich"

Aber über die vielen hunderttausend groß werdende 0815 Teichfische die in jeden Laden an Teichbesitzer mit Kleinteichen verkauft werden (z.B Gold-/Blauorfen) wird kein Wort verloren. 
Bei mehr als 90% aller Teiche mit Orfenbesatz kann man auch nur sagen "geht gar nicht im Teich", da die Teiche fast immer deutlich zu klein sind (keine 60-70qm2 Minimumwasserfläche haben:shock)

Waller werden zwar im Laufe der Zeit groß, sind aber ansonsten leicht zu halten. Und wer sagt denn das die 80 Jahre im großen Teich bleiben müssen. Sie sind schließlich sehr gute __ Speisefische, die u.a. grätenreiche Cyprinidenschwemmen wie __ Goldfisch-, __ Rotfeder-, Koinachwuchs in Großteichen. in leckeres, grätenfreies Fischfleisch umwandeln. 
Man kann sie auch später an einen (oder seinen) Angelverein abtreten. Futter läßt sich zumindest auch ganz leicht beschaffen (vor allem wenn man angelt oder Angler im Bekanntenkreis hat), die Beutefische müssen beim Waller ja nicht mal leben denn sie fressen auch tote Fische (Aas)

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist immer interessant, bei selten gehaltenen heimischen Fische wie __ Waller, __ Hecht ect wird sofort laut aufgeschrien "geht gar nicht im Teich"
> 
> Aber über die vielen hunderttausend groß werdende 0815 Teichfische die in jeden Laden an Teichbesitzer mit Kleinteichen verkauft werden (z.B Gold-/Blauorfen) wird kein Wort verloren.




Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, dass Fische wie die Orfen, Nasen, etc. einfach nicht so bekannt sind wie der __ Wels. Die meisten müssen sich vorher erst informieren was überhaupt eine __ Nase oder __ Orfe ist und wie deren Lebensraum aussieht und was deren Anspüruche sind. Einen Wels kennt fast jeder behauptet ich jetzt mal so und weiß auch wie gross die Tiere werden können. 

Einfach durch seine Bekanntheit wird hier dann immer so geschriehen. 

Ein weiterer Grund könnte noch sein, dass es wegen der Grösse des Welses einfach offensichtlich ist, das er nicht unbedingt für einen Teich geeignet ist. Bei Nasen, Orfen, etc. ist das nicht so offensichtlich und viele sehen drüber hinweg.


----------



## Störamigo (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Ein __ Wels gehört nicht in den Teich.
Man sieht es am Ebro und am Po dort hat ein Deutscher elegal mal welche eingeführt nun gibt es kaum noch andere Fische. Die Wels leben dort erst seit 30 Jahren und es wurden schon Exenplare von 2,5Meter gefangen.
Der __ Waller wächst sein Leben lang und kann über 80 Jahre alt werden.
Das ist doch kein Fisch fürn Teich!!! 


MfG
Olaf


----------



## archie01 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*



Störamigo schrieb:


> Ein __ Wels gehört nicht in den Teich.
> Man sieht es am Ebro und am Po dort hat ein Deutscher elegal mal welche eingeführt nun gibt es kaum noch andere Fische.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo
Was für ein Mumpitz , an beiden Gewässern ist der Bestand an Weissfischen sehr gut , besser als in unseren Gewässern in denen keine Welse vorkommen.
Wieder mal so eine Lügenmär der Welshasser 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Störamigo (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Hi
Ich bin kein Welshasser aber an manchen Stausehen am Ebro ist der Bestand an Weißfischen leicht rückfällig geworden und was hat das mit deutschen Gewässern zu tun?

MfG
Olaf


----------



## Störamigo (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Ich gebs zu kaum noch Fische ist falsch aber es sind weniger geworden


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*



Störamigo schrieb:


> Ein __ Wels gehört nicht in den Teich.
> Man sieht es am Ebro und am Po dort hat ein Deutscher elegal mal welche eingeführt nun gibt es kaum noch andere Fische.





Ich denke mal du sprichst von Roland Lorkowski der Gründer von Profi Blinker. Er hatte tatsächlich mal vor 30-40 Jahren am Ebro (Am Po ist mir das unbekannt) welche ausgesetzt, aber das war keines wegs zum Nachteil für die dort vorkommende Flora und Fauna. Ich weiß nicht wo du das her hast, aber Fische gibt es dort genug genau so wie wo anders. Kollege von mir fährt da fast jährlich hin zum Welsangeln und muss sich vorher auch seine Köderfische angeln. Er hat sich noch nie beschwert . Zudem erzählt er immer wie die Leute das ganze Boot voll mit __ Zander haben. Es sind für Fische perfekt Bedingungen am Ebro.


----------



## Störamigo (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Aso
Weil das hab ich öffters mal gehört und irgendwo auch mal gelesen.
Sorry!!!!

MfG
Olaf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Hi Olaf,

soweit mir bekannt ist wurden die __ Waller in den 70er/80ern Jahren nach Spanien eingeführt um in den Stauseen/Seen eine dort ebenfalls nicht heimische Fischart zu bekämpfen, die sich extrem vermehrte. Den Karpfen 
Da diese durch die Wärme sehr schnell recht groß werden wurde ein Süßwasserräuber benötigt der auch noch mit mehrere Kilo schweren Exemplaren fertig wurde und auch die hohen sommerlichen Wassertemperaturen vertrug

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

..haben wir hier auch, die Tierchen:

http://www.stern.de/news2/aktuell/polizei-rettet-im-rhein-gestrandeten-riesen-wels-1678313.html


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*



Störamigo schrieb:


> Der __ Waller wächst sein Leben lang
> 
> 
> MfG
> Olaf



Hi Olaf,

das macht nicht nur ein Waller, jeder Fisch wächst lebendslang, auch Karpfen

(wodurch man das hartnäckige Gerücht, das es in Japan einen 228 Jahre alten Koi gibt/gab sich leicht widerlegen läßt . Der müßte selbst bei <1cm Wachstum im Jahr fast 2m erreicht haben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Plätscher (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> (wodurch man das hartnäckige Gerücht, das es in Japan einen 228 Jahre alten Koi gibt/gab sich leicht widerlegen läßt . Der müßte selbst bei <1cm Wachstum im Jahr fast 2m erreicht haben)
> 
> MfG Frank



Da irrst du dich Frank, in der Jugend kann man das Wachstum an der Länge fest machen. Später wird man nicht länger aber das Volumen wächst. 

Glaub mir das ist so, eigene Erfahrung am eigenen Körper


----------



## Patrick K (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Hallo in die Runde 

@Jürgen


> Später wird man nicht länger aber das Volumen wächst. Glaub mir das ist so, eigene Erfahrung am eigenen Körper



Kann ich (leider) ganz klar bestädigen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Armatus (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Hallo,

es gibt wohl keinen FIsch der für Gartenteiche (*Entsprechender Größe!*) besser geeignet ist.
Der __ Waller hat sehr wenig Bewegunsbedarf, braucht kein klares Wasser, lässt die Pflanzen in Ruhe usw.
Bitte nicht nur " Für den Gartenteich ungeeignet" schreiben, weil er groß wird, das ist quatsch..
LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich Frank, in der Jugend kann man das Wachstum an der Länge fest machen. Später wird man nicht länger aber das Volumen wächst.



Hi,

und auch wenn der 228 Jahre alte bei 1,2m Länge stehen geblieben wäre und nur noch voluminöser (immer schwerer) würde, was müßte der wiegen.
Die bisherigen gefangenen Rekordkarpfen von 35kg+ waren kaum älter als 25 Jahre
(ich glaube kaum das in Japan Karpfen die nicht größer größer als 1,2m werden und dann über 100 kg wiegen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*



Armatus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bitte nicht nur " Für den Gartenteich ungeeignet" schreiben, weil er groß wird, das ist quatsch..
> LG



Hi,

vor allem wenn das jemand schreiben tut  der in nicht mal 10m3 Karpfen/__ Störe propagiert

MfG Frank


----------



## admh (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Ich mag Welse, wenn ich ihnen beim Tauchen im See begegne aber im Teich...

Zajac...
Dort haben sie meinem Bekannten, der parallel mit mir einen Tonnenfilter gebaut hat, bei einem Teich von etwa 7000l drei Babystöre als problemlos geeignet verkauft. 
Sie würden sich von der Größe an den Teich anpassen.


----------



## lehrer70 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Geiler Fisch. Er hat sich längenmäßig fast verdoppelt und frisst sehr gut. Es macht Spaß zu sehen, wie er Pellets findet und einsaugt. Bald sind die __ Moderlieschen im Becken dran.


----------



## Armatus (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vor allem wenn das jemand schreiben tut  der in nicht mal 10m3 Karpfen/* Störe* propagiert
> 
> MfG Frank



Wann hab ich das gesagt?


----------



## Zander35 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Hallo,

naja mal von den Haltungsbedingungen abgesehen: Einen __ Wels wird man so gut wie nie zu Gesicht bekommen!
Denn ausreichend Verstecke braucht er in jedem Teich!
Ansonsten ist er nicht schwer zu halten, da die meisten Welse im Handel schon auf Trockenfutter gehen.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat in seinem Karpfenweiher schon mal mit Trockenfutter aufgezogene Welse von 1kg zu Schleien mit 100g eingesetzt. Beim Abfischen waren alle Schleien noch da!
Ich persönlich würde die MINDESTGRÖSSE DES TEICHES für die Welshaltung bei ca. 100m² ansiedeln.
Der Teich sollte im Sommer ca. 20-27°C warm werden, viele Verstecke wie Rohre, Pflanzen etc. beinhalten, und haufenweise Futter bereitstellen (oder Trockenfutter). Über Filterung etc. braucht man sich eigentlich keine Gedanken machen, da man den Wels wie schon geschrieben wohl so gut wie nie sehen wird. 

PS: Schreibe aus eigener Erfahrung habe selber zwei von den Fischen (ca. 40cm) im Teich.
Medium 19643 anzeigen


----------



## Klausile (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*

Hallo Leute,

ich denke das man nicht unbedingt alles in den Teich werfen muss, was da eine chance auf überleben hat. Es sollte uns daran gelegen sein, den Tieren die wir pflegen einigermaßen gute Bedingungen zu schaffen.
OK, mein Teich ist für die Goldorfen zu klein, leider habe ich die gekauft, als ich mich noch nicht richtig mit dem Thema beschäftigt hatte.
Auch hatte ich bis letzten Herbst viel zu viele Fische im Teich - inzwischen ist der Bestand vertretbar - und ein __ Wels hilft dabei, das es so bleibt.
Ich habe einen __ Katzenwels - der mit inzwischen ca. 30 cm wohl annähernd ausgewachsen ist (ist wohl eine der kleinen Arten) Auf jeden Fall habe ich seit dem der kleine bei mir wohnt keinen Fischnachwuchs mehr - also keine Gefahr ungewollter Überbevölkerung.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## archie01 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babywaller bei Zoo Zajac in Duisburg*



Klausile schrieb:


> Ich habe einen __ Katzenwels - der mit inzwischen ca. 30 cm wohl annähernd ausgewachsen ist (ist wohl eine der kleinen Arten) Auf jeden Fall habe ich seit dem der kleine bei mir wohnt keinen Fischnachwuchs mehr - also keine Gefahr ungewollter Überbevölkerung.
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Hallo
Der ist aber im Gegensatz zum einheimischen __ Waller ein Püppchen  , hättest du den genommen , wäre dein Teich jetzt vermutlich leer , das ist schon ein gravierender Unterschied :smoki

Gruß
Archie


----------

